# Daytime Roosting



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

My youngsters (about 3.5 months old) are learning to use the coop roost. They are doing so during the day but not at night. They have started spending long periods of time in the coop during the day. I'm guessing they will grow out of this, but wanted some input.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe they go in the coop to be out of the sun. Personally I don't worry about my flock roosting, if they do fine, if not that's fine to. I see no reason that they have to roost.


----------

